# Going through a really bad spell



## bloomers (Apr 19, 1999)

My IBS has been absolutely awful as of late. I'm on day 90 of the tapes. I feel like the tapes help me manage my anxiety, but my bowels are super senstive as of late. I have had to totally give up milk, coffee and soda which have become new triggers for me. And even then I have an attack every single day. I'm trying to eat small, low fat meals, but sooner or later I stick something in my mouth like one piece of bacon or a cookie and the rest of the day is spent in misery. Someone please give me some encouragement. I could use it. I've also been good about taking my calcium, vitamins, acidophilus, citrucel etc. Yet I'm having terrible stomach aches and D every day and still having attacks whenever I get in a car. I've read about how so many of you have had reduction in symptoms after doing the audio series. What is my problem???


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Bloomers,Sorry to hear you are having problems, but don't worry, you will get better. Some of us who have done the program went back and forth with improvement, it all depends on how long you have had the IBS, its severity, and what other factors are going on in your life. Mike has suggested to take a break after completing the program, and if not improved, to do the program once more after 8 - 10 weeks. This has shown much improvement for some individuals. Read over your booklet again and I will bump an info thread for you.Many times the mind sees IBS as a common thing, and the program addresses other factors in your life which the subconscious sees as more urgent and pressing, and the IBS is dealt with later. This is what happened with me. Everyone is different.Hang in there, and keep listening.Take a peek at the Compilation thread that I will bump up for you. Take care and all the best.~ Marilyn







Don't be discouraged by this.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Bloomers, marilyn gave you good advise.Do You have things going on right now other then the IBS in your life, that is any different.The weather changes and seasons can even effect some people also, but hang in there and make sure you finnish and then check back with us and see how your doing.Also try to go easy on yourself, it is not a flaw on your part at all. Hang in there Bloomers.One more thing if your symptoms have changed or even gotten worse for an extended period of time, maybe a check up by the doctor would be a good thing to do.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2003)

Hi Bloomers.... just popping in with a thumbs up on what Marilyn and Eric are saying to you and to give you a







Hug







If it helps to know this, I went through a pretty tough time myself not too long ago and during that time it was difficult to focus on the hypno... but I kept at it anyway... and I trusted that it would help me.New medication is helping me to feel lots better now, anxiety levels are lower and when I engage in the hypno I am able to focus better... and I believe I also derive more benefit from it as well.If you have concerns about your anxiety levels, a trip to the doc might not be a bad idea?Hang in there... it'll get better for you.Warm fuzzies,  Evie


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2003)

Hey Bloomers,Keep plugging away. I have found that whenever things get bad if I return to the tapes I can improve my situation. There is a lot of repetitive behavior that acts positively for us, but it takes practice.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hmm...funny you should mention that you've not been feeling good recently because neither have i! Ive been trying not to let it get me down, but sometimes just the stress of worrying what is going to happen next and just travelling around to college is making it worse! I know i have to stay calm about it, but i just end up bottling it up and making it worse too. lol. Jeez, its hard sometimes.With the tapes, it pretty usual to have improvment after you have completed the program. I didn't see any real improvment til a while after, i think many people here will say the same.Hope you feel better soon.nikki


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Just to help you get thru this rough time... many of us have been there, and have bad spells from time to time, others have walked away from IBS completely, everyone is different.Be patient with yourself, and remember, that everyone has tummy/intestinal problems, even if they don't have IBS, so that is just a part of human life, and also, that IBS can come back a bit, then dissapate, and do this a few times before getting more and more in the background.And too, you have had IBS for a long while, it takes a while to get better for some, and if you compare things overall to how you were before, you will notice a gradual change. I first did the program in 2000, and I am getting better and better even now, and I was to the point where I couldn't hardly leave the house... as I have said, I did my parenting throught the bathroom door... over 15 years of it! So there is hope.Here is some info from the other thread to help you... take care. xx --------------Mike suggests waiting 8-10 weeks before relistening to the whole program again. If you feel the need, you may listen to your favorite sessions from time to time or daily as desired, but always allowing 6 hours between listenings if you wish to listen more often. If you have not had any real success or limited improvement after completion of the program, many factors may be involved including: Severity of IBS Duration of IBS (How many years you have had it) Your age (Obviously an older person having the condition for many years may perhaps take longer than a teen having it only a few months, though there are no hard and fast rules on timeframes for this.) Other things going on in your life: If you are dealing with other issues whether it be other health concerns, or stressors, this is dealt with first by the sessions. The subconscious deals with those areas needing the most attention, and sometimes that isn't IBS at the moment. As you cope and deal with other things going on in your life, the IBS symptoms are dealt with later on. The subconscious mind sees IBS as "business as usual" and a part of who you are, though an undesired part, and this takes time to override these thoughts with new learnings.. Traumatic events, PTSD, abuse issues, other health concerns, and other co-existing factors: As Mike has said over and over, the IBS Audio Program 100 is not a substitute for medical and psychological treatment, it is only a treatment for reducing IBS symptoms; his clinical trials have shown greater success than patients referred to him had with conventional treatments, but everyone is different. As with every single medical treatment, there are all manner of degrees of success; most on the program have had success (over 90%), and some have seen the improvement long after program completion. Be patient with yourself, and don't put any preconceived time frames or restrictions for getting better on yourself. Just relax and go with the flow. Most often, the improvements are so gradual and subtle, that one day, you think, hey, I haven't had IBS this week! Some listeners have opted to repeat the program and have found themselves greatly improved. For some extra encouragment, go take a peek at Mike's website on the IBS Audio Program page, www.ibsaudioprogram100.com/audio-program.html and take a look at the graphs of the clinical trials tracking over 20 IBS and related symptoms for the same patients for three year follow-up after completion of the program; these have shown increasing improvements for follow up evaluations for 3 years, and that is just for the documented trials. The program has been available since 1998, and since that time thousands of patients have used the program and have been helped. Those who wish to do the Towards Inner Peace Program/TIP(which is an optional program as the IBS Program stands on its own) should wait at least 3 months before starting the TIP program. This program is an "extra" over and above the IBS Program and is not needed or required, but is very enjoyable in its own right for further self development in many areas of your life. The TIP program also follows a schedule using the 6 sessions and introduction,over the course of 40 days, and then you are encouraged to continue with your favorites to practice and enjoy as desired. Mike gets emails all the time from folks who now have their lives back, some of whom have been almost virtual shut-ins for fear of an "accident" they now can go out into the world and function! ~ So hang in there... better days ahead for all.


----------



## bloomers (Apr 19, 1999)

Thank you all for your encouragement. I really appreciate it. I'm not giving up on the tapes, after all I'm almost done. And I did see some improvement when I first started using them. Maybe what I'm experiencing now are those "negative army of thoughts" that sometimes try to come back? As far as anything different, Eric? Not really. Except for maybe the weather cooling off. I'm very happy to see you back, by the way.c4marilyn - thanks for bumping the compilation thread. And when this site was closed thank you for providing links to it. I have read it often.Again tonight, I needed to drive my daughter to a party a mere three miles away from my house and couldn't make it - had to stop on the way there. Last Sunday I wanted to go to a concert so badly that I had tickets to and begged my husband to go with me which he agreed to. So I really wanted to go and felt no anxiety about it. Yet when it came time to go I had to make 10 trips to the restroom and take 2 immodium before I could get out of the house and didn't dare to eat or drink while I was there. I didn't feel nervous, but yet my body seems to be falling into old habits. I've been trying the visualization techniques, but when the urgency is there it only buys me a little time. It's not settling my tummy down completely. Nikki - It's encouraging to hear you say you didn't see improvement until afterwards and that others experienced the same. I will keep my fingers crossed and try to stay positive. And keep trying to eat right. Evie - the tapes certainly help me to sleep better which is key for me in feeling good. If I don't get my sleep I know the next day will be he**Thanks too, Jack for your words of encouragement.


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

You're right bloomers, it is old habits your body is trying to hang on to. Stick with it, we've all been there. It will get better for you. Believe it or not, one day these IBS symptoms will be a vague and distant memory.







AZ


----------



## bloomers (Apr 19, 1999)

Thank AzMom. I can only hope that you are right.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Thanks Bloomers.If there is anything we can do let us know.Cold can upset IBS and once its triggered it takes some time perhpas to find a balanc again, but seasonal changes are known to effect IBS.Keep with the HT, everytime you do it it is embedded in the brain and should get eaiser for you.The car thing is not uncommon either.I has=d a problem a while back with my bladder and the post office.I had to pee bad one time when I went there, and after that every time it seemed I went there, I had the urge to pee, to the point it was ridulous.I worked it out in my head however and it no longer happens anymore. The brain can and does remember everything.When you get in the car it may start the fight or flight responce which then can cause the gut to go off. Working on telling yourself your not in any danger may help, it may take a bit to train yourself , but it might help and surely cannot may IBS worse.Another possible idea of course is the CBT avenue.Hope this helps.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

bloomer, I just noticed you avatar, a Peter Frampton fan?"Do you feel like we do"


----------



## bloomers (Apr 19, 1999)

Yes, Eric, a HUGE Peter Frampton fan. He doesn't look quite the same these days - balding with gray hair, but his songs still rock!I am feeling a little bit better this week, thanks. I've really been trying to focus on diet and popping lactaid and beano - just two more things to take on top of the 50 pills and vitamins I'm already taking. I've been suffering gas and pain every evening. In the meeting place I posted about trading my car in for a van. I think this will really help me with riding in the car since I can bring a portable potty. The windows are tinted so if I get in a real bind I have the peace of mind that I will have somewhere to go. I took along a port-o-potty on our road trip out west this summer in a rented van and never had to use it once, but sure felt good knowing it was there in case. I've finished the cd's, but plan on listening to favorites to reinforce the new thinking. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I will see significant change soon with the holidays coming on.I'm curious Eric. The sound effects on the second hypno session with the Starflakes seem to send nervous electrical impulses through my body. Have you ever had this experience or heard anyone else mention this? Or is it just me with my whacked out nervous system?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Bloomers, I use to live in SF and when I moved there I moved two blocks to winterland right before this concert and didn't go and am still kicking myself for that really.I did see quite a few good shows there however, it was a great place to see concerts. Although I wish I was one of the screaming fans recordered on that disk.







I like that album as well.Seems also like lately they have brought back the mouth and guitar synthesizer. I also wanted one of those if anyone is thinking about me at christmas.







LOLI am glad you feeling better bloomers, almost always we do, not that that makes it easier when were not, but its something to remember when we are.







How come so many things and do you have other issues besides IBS?Diet is important so that's good. also give the HT a break for a bit and then do that, depending on when you finnish, but it can keep working and if you feel you need to you can listen to a favorite side for the boost, really when ever you want, but good to take a break also and congradulations on finnishing them.On the star flakes I have not heard that, but have heard various things with them and peoples experiences. I am at the moment not familar with that sound because its been a while.It maybe in your mind your picturing the star as electrical/light though. Has it happen more then once?We all have whacked out nervous systems so your not alone there by any means Bloomers.







Let me know if this is a real problem and or email Mike and see what he says to you. On the car good plan and I was also thinking, try sitting in your car in the driveway for twenty minutes and see what happens, this might be your fight or flight going off on you and then that can cause a type of panick perhaps that you will be stranded or not near a restroom, but in the driveway you'll be safe and see what happens. You can work on unlearning this, it is a possiblity, it can take some time and working it through, but it can be done, the brain remembers everything and the more times you feel safe in the car, the more the brain will not react your in some sort of danger and change for the better and then you become more and more comfortable each time.


----------

